
American Game Devs Can Make Four Times as Much in Japan, Company Says - samiq
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/american_game_devs_can_make_four_times_as_much_in.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
samiq
the asian market is for the most part untapped by the western world, sometime
because of ignorance to the market and sometimes by culture difference.
nonetheless the east asian market (china, korea and japan... especially the
last 2) is probably the most digital of the world. I've never seen more
screens in front of people's eyes as I have in my 2 years living here in
korea, it's a gold mine if you know how to approach it... but there resides
the challenge, approaching it, which for the most part is a close culture,
takes local help and that's what I guess these guys are offering.

maybe we should keep an close look here and see what will they bring to the
table. 'cause if it works it may be a new opportunity door to start making the
cross over.

